# Death Soldier



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

So i'm in the process of making a new film, that will feature an elite group of killers. My Death Soldiers. All of which look exactly the same. Here are some ruff sketches. Please excuse the lack of quality. I drew em in 15 minutes and it's 3:30am here.

Full Sketch









Just the body









And finally, just the head









Comments, questions, and suggestion will be much appreciated.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Creepy, Lizard??ant?? Thing


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

The head reminds me of the Predator. The body looks like Neo's costume in Matrix.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

the head reminds me a bit of DKR:Bane


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks kinda like my friend Kris's costume. He works at a pro haunt every year, and designed and built a costume to fit the scene he likes to work most.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks wicked to me. i would run and hide!

Is it going to be colorful or more a same shades kind of look?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Of course I love it Fantom, you have such a creative mind. I like the way it sort of looks like Freddy Krueger meets Barnabus Collins meets Hannibal Lecter meets the Predator/Alien. Very cool concept! I know this is the very first stages but I like your ideas....if I could suggest anything it would be some funky make up around the eyes...and I don't know if I would go with a "Crow" kind of look or a zombie look, or hey! How about how Wildcat does his make up with the blood around the eyes? That would look really spooky and dark!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

The colors are going to be mostly black, with pops of white and a light purple. These guys (there are about 12 of em, all identical, silent, and about 6'4) actually came from a dream. The long nails that you see are long steel blades, the mandible type thingies are blades like in this pic








It also has something similar to the saw tooth mouth mask that was posted in UST the other day. I actually thought of the whole DKR bane gas mask thing about a year ago when i looked at some athletic male protective gear. LOL. I'm thinking about taking out the eyebrows and giving the area around the eyes this vainy, fleshy, sunken in look.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL Lord H, it looks exactly like the Matrix costume! I knew It seemed familiar, but i thought it was just because i dreamed about it. LOL


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see it fleshed out.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

N. Fantom said:


> LOL Lord H, it looks exactly like the Matrix costume! I knew It seemed familiar, but i thought it was just because i dreamed about it. LOL


LOL. The picture looks bad ass! What exactly is this and where did it come from?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I started a thread about that a while ago, heres the link
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31817


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor! t's a long way to go from that though. LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey bud, a good start would be a motorcycle helmet shield or a clear face shield on a baseball helmet... You know, something to build your mouth from (I guess is what it's called - lol).

EDIT: After looking at your other thread, I see what BHC was talking about it being a full mask. How do you want to go about making this? Full face mask or something what I said above? Are you looking for suggestions to build it or what?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes! any suggestions would help at all whether it be design, or on how to do it. I'm hoping this can be a half mask and to just do make-up above it


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

So how about the motorcycle shield approach? Just by glancing at it, it looks looks like it has the foundation/structure that is ideal.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I would prefer it to be more form fitting, lighter, and comfortable for the actors. So the shield probably wont work.


----------

